

Ask HN: Did you receive the private Google glass invite? - guiomie

I got the "public" notification that I was accepted on google+, but no private email... Not sure how to do polls on HN, so upvote the 2 comments maybe ?
======
ditojim
yes! picking mine up in mtv tomorrow. only i/o 2012 glass explorers are
getting the formal invites right now. #ifihadglass folks will need to wait a
bit longer.

------
guiomie
I haven't

------
guiomie
I did

